# Cableado logico TTL CMOS



## one (Jun 7, 2008)

tengo un problema con el "cableado logico", y es que tengo examen el martes y el profesor en la parte de teoria es propenso a preguntar que tipo de salidas admiten este tipo de cableado, con las familias TTL y CMOS. creo que se refiere a las salidas de alta impedancia, triestado, drenador o colector abierto... pero no se nada a cerca de estas salidas ni del tipo de conexion que admiten
¿alguien puede ayudarme un poco?


----------



## El nombre (Jun 7, 2008)

y no puede referirse a la conectar las dos familias?
Lo que los diferencia son sus niveles logicos. Cada uno ve el cero y el uno a tensiones diferentes. No reviste complicación alguna si las conoces. (es parecido a decir "facil ¿verdad?"  pero con otras palablas ya que hay quien no lo ve bien)


----------



## pepechip (Jun 7, 2008)

Ten tambien encuenta que una sola salida TTL solo puede conectarse a un numero muy limitado de entradas TTL, ya que estas son de baja impedancia y superan la corriente maxima de salida.
En CMOS no tienes ese problema.


----------



## one (Jun 8, 2008)

muchas gracias, voy por partes, pepechip si te refieres al Fan-Out y eso si, lo tengo en cuenta, y en cuanto a ti El nombre, hemos hecho problemas con resistencias de pull-up para evitar problemas de compatibilidad, pero mi pregunta iba encaminada por otro lado, igual no me he explicado bien...
a ver, un ejemplo ¿la familia CMOS con salida estandar admite cableado lógico?
otro ¿cuantas salidas totem pole pueden unirse directamente para que los niveles logicos de salida se conserven?¿de que familia logica estamos hablando?
y otro:¿qué condición debe cumplirse para poder realizar la conexion siguiente?(se muestras tres puertas conectadas y se indica: salidas triestado)
muchas gracias a los dos, veo que no debe ser un tema facil, o que no me he explicado ien, pero si podeis echarle un ojo a esto....mil gracias por adelantado!


----------



## digitalis (Jun 9, 2008)

es que yo al menos no termino de entender bien el concepto de cableado lógico, como ya te han dicho los compañeros lo que debes tener en cuenta es principalmente el fan-out e impedancias de entrada y salida y otra cosa muy importante lo que dice el nombre en cuanto la compatibilidad entre familias lógicas. 

respecto a la salida totem-pole no es más que una configuración de la salida del integrado, que reduce notablemente la potencia por puerta, lo que te permite un mayor fan-out y entre otras cosas la misma reducción de potencia que ya es una ventaja.

échale un vistazo a esto: http://www.unicrom.com/Dig_Tecnologia_TTL3.asp

saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 9, 2008)

digitalis dijo:
			
		

> es que yo al menos no termino de entender bien el concepto de cableado lógico, como ya te han dicho los compañeros lo que debes tener en cuenta es principalmente el fan-out e impedancias de entrada y salida y otra cosa muy importante lo que dice el nombre en cuanto la compatibilidad entre familias lógicas.
> 
> respecto a la salida totem-pole no es más que una configuración de la salida del integrado, que reduce notablemente la potencia por puerta, lo que te permite un mayor fan-out y entre otras cosas la misma reducción de potencia que ya es una ventaja.
> 
> ...


Yo tampoco entiendo el concepto de cableado logico.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 9, 2008)

yo recuerdo en la secundaria.......tantas cosas y todo teorico.

cuando me puse manos a la obra todo se puso mas sencillo, yo no he usado TTL nunca, si Cmos.
pero es facil:
tenes dudas , para eso fue laboratorio:
dudas de que ?
conectividad, me refiero a cargar las compuertas?
listo, agarras una y le pones a la salida un pote, para cargar la salida, medis V.sal. y la I. sal .
ves como cae la V.sal con la carga.
*verificas que es como dice la datasheet.*
a mi lo que mas me valio es hacer la prueba.

la entrada ? 
pone 1 o 5 entradas y fijate cuanta corriente consumen.

listo, ya lo sabes.

queres probar otra cosa, como ser nivel de ruido ?
hacete u circuito de prueba, por ejemplo con un par de compuertas hacete un FF o memoria para mi,.
la entrada de set sera tu cable de prueba :
suponete que esa memo se dispara con un 1.
pone una Rm= xx a masa para ancalr el nivel y sacale el cable 10 cm o 10 metros, fijate estabilidad con distintos valores de Rm.

basta que se dispare para que quede ya que es una memo.

fijate como hacer esa ent. mas insensible, ya sea bajando Rm o agregando un C.
o acortando el cable.

metele ruido, en la fuente o en el cable, usa una cargaL como ser un fluor o un taladro prendiendolo y apagandolo.

fijate si podes filtrar el ruido mejorando el filtrado de la fuente o no.

asi es como yo fije todo loque se , probando , verificando con la teoria.

no se si especificamente es loq ue necesitas o no, espero te sirva.

saludos


----------



## one (Jun 10, 2008)

gracias por todo, y a todos. 
yo tampoco entiendo lo de cableado logico, al profe tampoco lo entiendo, hay tantas cosas que no entiendo...jeje
hoy he hecho el examen, y la verdad, me ha salido mal, asi que... me guardare vuestro consejillos a cerca de esto, para septiembre. gracias tambien por el link, ha sido util


----------



## digitalis (Jun 10, 2008)

ya lo siento.. podrías poner algunas preguntas del examen a ver qué conclusiones podemos sacar de todo esto.

saludos.


----------



## one (Jun 10, 2008)

solo ha puesto una pregunta, menos mal...
¿la familia CMOS tiene salida estandar?
reguntaba que habia que hacer para conectar tres puertas CMOS con salida estandar. ya esta, no decia mas
asi que, creo que voy a dejar de pensar en elllo, lo mismo el profe se lo esta inventando para jo---nos a todos...
gracias a todos los que me habeis contestado


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2008)

yo hace mucho que termine el colegio (la enet) y tuve mis problemillas con algun profesor.
lo pase bien en lo que se refiere a notas por que tenia un as en la manga:
me gustaba.

pero tanto ayer como hoy (tengo conocidos que son docentes) les aseguro que hay docentes que son una porqueria.
como asi t ambien les aseguro que si se enseña bien el joven aprende.

es increible escuchar a un profesor decir "estos alumos son unos vagos, todos tienen mala nota".
si TODOS tienen mala nota o la mayoria el punto comun es:
EL PROFESOR.
el cual es tan inutil que ni se da cuenta.

hay cosas que si te gustan aunque no las comprendas de una no problem.....las lees 20 veces hasta que las comprendes........y muchas veces luego ves que estaba mal explicado.

es de terror, hace como te puse mas arriba si te gusta.
no te calentes si te va mal, estudia en el cole pero tambien velo con gusto por tu cuenta, hace experimentos, hoy contas con algo muy valioso que en mi epoca no habia:
internet, entre otras cosas te brinda el estar comunicado con un grupo de gente que le gusta y que gusta de darte una mano si estas estudiando, este foro es un ejemplo.
aprovechalo si te gusta.

no juzgues ni te desganes por un profe resentido o que no sabe enseñar.
UNA pergunta, no es un ewamen.
y como ya dije:
*en cada examen se esta no solo evaluando lo aprendido por los alumnos, sino que tambien la capacidad de enseñar del profesor,* eso es algo que casi ningun profesor quiere ver.


saludos


----------

